# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  nhờ các cao thủ khắc phục dùm máy plasma

## honganle

chào các anh
tình trạng máy plasma của em: cắt xong 1 hình không tự nhấc mỏ lên mà chạy tiếp.
anh nào biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ cho em với
em cảm ơn

----------


## solero

Ném cái macro lên đây xem nào. Để con voi to như kia các cụ lại phán như con đỉa.

----------


## Diyodira

> chào các anh
> tình trạng máy plasma của em: cắt xong 1 hình không tự nhấc mỏ lên mà chạy tiếp.
> anh nào biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ cho em với
> em cảm ớn


Bác đưa miếng sôcôla vào thử nó há mỏ kg

Nếu khg thì bác chụp hình cơ cấu mỏ, lọai thc, macro (nếu có) thi ae chỉ cho

----------


## honganle

em dùng macro này ạ
DoSpinCW()
Sleep(100) 
While IsActive(INPUT1)  
Sleep(10) 
Wend 
sleep(100) 
While IsActive(INPUT1)   
Sleep(10)
Wend

----------


## Diyodira

Bác thêm cái này vào m5 thử xem nó có rút lên kg

Sleep(1000)

----------


## honganle



----------


## honganle

tình trạng là khi chạy bị bỏ 1 khoảng cắt và cắt xong 1 hình ko nhấc mỏ lên mà chạy tiếp tục. bác nào khác phục đc giúp em với ạ

----------


## honganle

> Bác thêm cái này vào m5 thử xem nó có rút lên kg
> 
> Sleep(1000)


vẫn ko được anh à

----------


## Diyodira

> vẫn ko được anh a



Bác dùng thc độc lập, nó chỉ nhận tín hiệu start on/off và gởi tín hiệu arc về cho chương trình, vậy z là do thc quản lý nên bác tập trung vào phần thc, đấu dây đúng là ok.
Lưu ý: nhìn hình thấy bác chưa sử dụng chân auto

----------


## Diyodira

Nếu bác dùng nguồn plasma xịn có tín hiệu arc thị vấn đề càng đơn giản hơn
Mà sao bác kg mua thc của vn robot3t dùng cũng ổn lắm, đấu nối đơn giản, giá lại hợp lý, mua chi tòan tiếng tàu thấy khiếp quá

----------


## honganle

> Bác dùng thc độc lập, nó chỉ nhận tín hiệu start on/off và gởi tín hiệu arc về cho chương trình, vậy z là do thc quản lý nên bác tập trung vào phần thc, đấu dây đúng là ok.
> Lưu ý: nhìn hình thấy bác chưa sử dụng chân auto


chân auto mình để làm gì vậy anh và đấu vào đâu trong mach3 a.

----------


## Diyodira

Kích họat nó cục bộ trong thc thôi, nhưng phải nối tiếp qua 1 tiếp điểm relay output của mach3

----------


## honganle

> Kích họat nó cục bộ trong thc thôi, nhưng phải nối tiếp qua 1 tiếp điểm relay output của mach3


em đấu rồi nó vẫn vậy anh à.anh có sdt ko em gọi hỏi anh ạ.

----------


## honganle

tình trạng hiện tại đây ạ

----------


## Diyodira

Bác chụp gcode đầy đủ lên xem sao
Chup macro của m5 luôn

----------


## honganle

dạ được rồi anh ơi. cảm ơn anh nhiều nha

----------


## honganle

tình trạng giờ mỏ cắt ko chạy theo miếng phôi bị cong.anh biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ em với ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> tình trạng giờ mỏ cắt ko chạy theo miếng phôi bị cong.anh biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ em với á


Setup các thông số cho đúng là nó bám thôi, cái này tiếng tàu chì chịu

----------


## honganle

> Setup các thông số cho đúng là nó bám thôi, cái này tiếng tàu chì chịu



mình nên chỉnh thông số nào trong đây anh.

----------


## CKD

> dạ được rồi anh ơi. cảm ơn anh nhiều nha


Vấn đề là nó bị gì thế bạn?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## honganle

> Vấn đề là nó bị gì thế bạn?


ban đầu là cắt 1 hình xong plasma ko tắt mà chạy luôn nên có 1 vệt cắt. hiện tại em chỉnh macro dc rồi. giờ còn vấn đề bộ thcf1620 ko tự dò theo độ cong của phôi. cái này hiện tai  em chưa giải quyết đc ạ.

----------


## honganle

đầu plasma ko dò theo độ cong của phôi. bác nào biết khắc phục sao thì thông não giúp em ạ em cám ơn nhiều

----------


## honganle

có bác nào biết cách cài đặt thc f1620 bám theo phôi cong thì chỉ em với.em chỉnh hoài vẫn chưa được

----------


## CKD

Bạn thử quay một clip, tậm trung vào thc để xem nó phản ứng thế nào.

----------


## honganle

> Bạn thử quay một clip, tậm trung vào thc để xem nó phản ứng thế nào.


để đầu tuần sau em quay gửi anh xem. có gì anh giúp em khắc phục với ạ. em cám ơn anh nhiều

----------


## Mạch Việt

@honganle, mình nghĩ như này nhé, ko biết có đúng ko ?

Bạn đang dùng bộ THC F1620 để điều chỉnh chiều cao mỏ cắt tự động, cái bộ đó muốn nâng hạ tự động đầu cắt thì mình nhớ phải chỉnh cái biến L01 cho phép auto hay ko, 
Bạn kiểm tra lại biến L01 xem nó là mức 0 hay 1 rồi đảo ngược lại là ok  :Smile: 

Thử đi, chắc thành công đó  :Smile:

----------


## honganle

> @honganle, mình nghĩ như này nhé, ko biết có đúng ko ?
> 
> Bạn đang dùng bộ THC F1620 để điều chỉnh chiều cao mỏ cắt tự động, cái bộ đó muốn nâng hạ tự động đầu cắt thì mình nhớ phải chỉnh cái biến L01 cho phép auto hay ko, 
> Bạn kiểm tra lại biến L01 xem nó là mức 0 hay 1 rồi đảo ngược lại là ok 
> 
> Thử đi, chắc thành công đó


cám ơn anh nhiều nha, em sẻ thử xem sao

----------


## honganle

tình hình em ko thấy L01 trong Thc f1620. em lỡ chỉnh P00 reset mặc định giờ khi chạy máy mỏ plasma di chuyển xuống đục lỗ rồi đứng yên ko chạy theo biên dạng. bác nào biết chỉ em cách khắc phục với ạ

----------


## solero

Cách khắc phục hiệu quả nhất là bán bộ máy tính đi và mua con F2300 nhé. 
Nếu cứ dùng mach3 như này đến khi thay F2300 xong sẽ thấy hối hận vì không thay sớm.

----------

cuong

----------


## honganle

> Cách khắc phục hiệu quả nhất là bán bộ máy tính đi và mua con F2300 nhé. 
> Nếu cứ dùng mach3 như này đến khi thay F2300 xong sẽ thấy hối hận vì không thay sớm.


giờ cố gắng khắc phục được caiw lỗi này trước đã anh. em chỉnh mãi đầu plasma vẫn ko bám theo phôi.anh biết cách khắc phục thì hướng dẫn em với ạ.em đang đau đầu với nó đây

----------


## Diyodira

> Cách khắc phục hiệu quả nhất là bán bộ máy tính đi và mua con F2300 nhé. 
> Nếu cứ dùng mach3 như này đến khi thay F2300 xong sẽ thấy hối hận vì không thay sớm.


ngược lại, bán hoặc giữ lại bộ thc để nghiên cứu sau, mua bộ thc của robot3t tầm 2.5tr là vấn đề được giải quyết mỹ mãn
tks

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

ủa thc robot 3t sao có giá 2,5 ta

----------


## futurenguyen

Bác honganle khắc phục được chưa chỉ mình với, mình cũng bị tương tự hic.

----------


## honganle

> Bác honganle khắc phục được chưa chỉ mình với, mình cũng bị tương tự hic.


mình khắc phục được rồi. bạn chụp hình phần đấu dây và config gửi lên cho mình xem thử

----------

